# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  миднайт, с днем рождения!

## thyrex

*Серега*, поздравляю тебя. Желаю, чтоб твоя сила воли и твои желания всегда превозмогали над внешними условиями. Пусть задуманное удается, а загаданное — сбывается. Пусть неудачи держатся от тебя так далеко, как это только возможно, а радости будут на расстоянии вытянутой руки. Поздравляю и надеюсь, что твои мечты сбудутся.

Ну и песня о тебе и для тебя  :Cheesy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCv4xf6yrA

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

С Днем Рождения, коллега! Пусть в жизни у тебя будет всё отлично!

Поддерживая идею Александра, музыкальный подарок от меня  :Wink:

----------


## mike 1

С днем рождения!  :Beer:

----------


## olejah

Всего тебе самого чистого, светлого, хорошего! Поздравляю!

----------


## миднайт

Спасибо большое вам!  :Smiley:

----------


## mrak74

С днём рождения !!! Крепкого здоровья, удачи во всём, иногда и она не помешает. Чтобы у тебя всё было и тебе за это ничего не было !!!  :Smiley:

----------


## миднайт

*mrak74*, спасибо!
 :Beer:

----------


## Techno

В последнее время редко появляюсь, так что с опозданием)))

С Днем Рождения!!! :Beer:

----------


## Aleksandra

Мои поздравления!

----------


## миднайт

*Techno*, спасибо  :Beer: 
Саша, благодарю!  :Smiley:   :Rose 2:

----------


## nbnfy

С Днем Рождения..... :Cool:

----------


## миднайт

*nbnfy*, спасибо!

----------


## Макcим

С прошедшим)

----------


## Nikkollo

Ой, блин, пропустил...
С Днем Варенья!

----------


## миднайт

*Макcим*, 
*Nikkollo*,  :Beer: .
И за Сашку  :Beer:

----------

